# Tug Bristolian



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Found this in Gloucester Waterway Museum catalogue. Steamer _Argentina _ grounded off Sharpness in 1936-7_. _ Can anyone pick out the tug, _Bristolian, _please? 

Thanks,

Mervyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is photo of BRISTOLIAN. You photo is a but 'fuzzy'. To my eye I would say the BRISTOLIAN is the tug at far right. The reason? The Bristol company John King Co. funnels colour was black top, middle red band and white lower. Here photo below shows the three colours. Not many tugs around with this livery. In your photo the the funnel looks 'three' colours. The others do not. Reasonable guess.

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Agree with you Stephen


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

BillH said:


> Agree with you Stephen





Stephen J. Card said:


> Here is photo of BRISTOLIAN. You photo is a but 'fuzzy'. To my eye I would say the BRISTOLIAN is the tug at far right. The reason? The Bristol company John King Co. funnels colour was black top, middle red band and white lower. Here photo below shows the three colours. Not many tugs around with this livery. In your photo the the funnel looks 'three' colours. The others do not. Reasonable guess.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> View attachment 692355


Thanks, Stephen: brilliant nigh-shot.

Mervyn


BillH said:


> Agree with you Stephen


I think its either the tug close to the bow or the one on the stern??

Mervyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Meryvn,

Sorry, I was not to clear. The tug is close to the bow of ARGENTINA... or on the far right in the photo. The dark part of the funnel is probably like, black top and red middle above the lower white. Red can be a problem. In daylight red can appear as 'black' in B&W photos. If a filter is used, like yellow, then red will show up in the mid tones. The other tug and on the stern of ARGENTINA, I am not sure. You can see two white patches on the tug's funnel. I think white patches are actually part of the stern or poop of ARGENTINA.

Stephen


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Here is photo of BRISTOLIAN. You photo is a but 'fuzzy'. To my eye I would say the BRISTOLIAN is the tug at far right. The reason? The Bristol company John King Co. funnels colour was black top, middle red band and white lower. Here photo below shows the three colours. Not many tugs around with this livery. In your photo the the funnel looks 'three' colours. The others do not. Reasonable guess.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> View attachment 692355





Stephen J. Card said:


> Here is photo of BRISTOLIAN. You photo is a but 'fuzzy'. To my eye I would say the BRISTOLIAN is the tug at far right. The reason? The Bristol company John King Co. funnels colour was black top, middle red band and white lower. Here photo below shows the three colours. Not many tugs around with this livery. In your photo the the funnel looks 'three' colours. The others do not. Reasonable guess.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> View attachment 692355


Stephen:

This is a great night shot. Do you have (or know who has) the copyright? My interest in Leith built tugs is because I am working on a book on tugs built there. 
I am working with Ron Neish (ex Henry Robb). Ron has already written 4 volumes on ships built at Leith + just bringing out a history of the_* Bustler*_ class Rescue Tugs. 

It would be great if we could use this picture of_* Bristolian*_ with *Cavina. *

The location is Avonmouth Locks??

Of course we are committed to citing the source correctly 

With Thanks, Mervyn


----------

